# Its Getting Worse.....



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Im really scared right now. My DP/DR only seems to be getting worse all the time. Does this mean that there could be something else wrong with my brain or body? I dont know what to do....please help


----------



## dextobra (Jan 19, 2012)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> Im really scared right now. My DP/DR only seems to be getting worse all the time. Does this mean that there could be something else wrong with my brain or body? I dont know what to do....please help


Please be more precise. What do you mean by getting worse?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

dextobra said:


> Please be more precise. What do you mean by getting worse?


I feel like im more forgetting who i am and where i am ....even though i know technically who i am and where i am it just feels like im forgetting....


----------



## LizzyB (Jun 7, 2011)

you are not the only one. i feel the same way. cant seem to remember anytin anymore even myself. you just got to keep living your life with it. it is well


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> I feel like im more forgetting who i am and where i am ....even though i know technically who i am and where i am it just feels like im forgetting....


u'll get used to it, and stop caring.. stop caring altogether. then u just structure ur new self, which usually is an asshole, cos u dont have feelings and are living in hell..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like dissociation, it can get worse before it evens out, it can get worse when it's beginning, and when things are new they seem worse. When you first find out what it is it can seem worse too. If you need help, get help, it's ok to need help


----------

